# New report lists 25 most endangered turtle species; Some turtle species number less t



## News Bot (Feb 23, 2011)

A new report lists the 25 most endangered turtle species from around the world -- some of which currently number less than five individuals.

*Published On:* 21-Feb-11 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------

